# Can I use Deer Park bottled water for my betta?



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

My tap water kills bettas so I was wondering if I could buy Deer Park bottled water and use it straight from the bottle?:|


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

I would recommend using a dechlorinator like Prime for your tapwater because it removes the chemicals like chlorine from your tap water to make it safe. You can used bottled water, as long as you get your betta used to it by slowly adding it in. For example, 25% bottled water on the first week, then 50% on the second week, then 75% on the third week, then on the fourth week 100% bottled water. However, it can get reeeeaaally expensive, but go for it if you don't mind spending money on tons of bottled water. But, some bottled water doesn't have the beneficial minerals in the water because it is removed. Or, you can age your tapwater by sitting it overnight in a bucket, which makes it safe.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

creamcookie said:


> you can age your tapwater by sitting it overnight in a bucket, which makes it safe.


I was going to say this too.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The problem with bottled water is that it can lack the needed minerals the fish needs for good health and due to it not being regulated it can be plain filter water that has the chlorine and chloramine that are harmful to fish so you still need to use a dechlorinator to be safe. Sitting the water out to age will only remove chlorine not the chloramines.
Using a 50/50 mix along with dechlorinator would be safe IMO.

What is wrong with your tap water?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd get a master liquid test kit and check all your tap water stats. You have to find out what the problem is. Like cream said, bottled water can get expensive. Especially if you have a smaller tank and have to do frequent changes. I'd hold off on getting any new fish until you identify the problem. And I don't mean taking the water to a pet store and having them say it's 'fine'. A lot of them use strips and they're terrible. API's master test kit is very good and will last you a LONG time. And you'll have some real numbers to share with us here which will help us to help you.

I'm so sorry about Tango.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> The problem with bottled water is that it can lack the needed minerals the fish needs for good health and due to it not being regulated it can be plain filter water that has the chlorine and chloramine that are harmful to fish so you still need to use a dechlorinator to be safe. Sitting the water out to age will only remove chlorine not the chloramines.
> Using a 50/50 mix along with dechlorinator would be safe IMO.
> 
> What is wrong with your tap water?


My mom thinks it acetic!


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

You should get a water testing kit to see whats wrong with your water. They aren't super expensive! And I'm sorry that your 2 bettas died from the tap water.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

I would suggest having the tap water under the sun one day or no- at 3 days for Betta, It's how I doing.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Do you think that I could use the water that gets filter though our fridge?


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

LucyLoofa said:


> Buy a brita water filter and filter your water then condition it. it's worked for me. Gunther lived 8 months that way.


Buying a Brita water pitcher is far cheaper than buying bottled water all the time. Though I agree it lacks a lot of beneficial minerals for your fish.
It's still very good for your fish and 10 times less of a headache when you're filling your tanks.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Do you think that I could use the water that gets filter though our fridge?


Not a necessary. The more natural water condition the better. The sun-bathed procedure is aimed to evaporate the chemical from the tap water.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Dude. Are you using any water conditioner? What's your tank setup like?


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Dude. Are you using any water conditioner? What's your tank setup like?



Me? No,I don't use any of water conditioners. My setup for Betta was very simple:tank and a male fish,nothing else. Please check my very first post on the "Betta Pictures" thread for pictures which I have uploaded.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I was talking to Alienbetta1 actually but that's cool. =] I want to know about his setup and what he's doing with his water currently.

And no Alienbetta1 I don't think fridge water would be safe. If you're going to use filtered water use a britta filter or some gallons of filtered water.

You should get some *waterconditioner like Tetra's AquaSafe or Jungle's Start Right*.* Both are sold at Walmart for cheap. They turn regular tap water into safe aquarium water.
* 
If you haven't been conditioning your water then that's why your fish are dieing.

Also the 24hour sit thing will get rid of the poisonous-to-fish chlorine that's in the water but it won't get rid of the poisonous-to-fish chlorimines.

If you haven't been conditioning your water you should really start.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

If my above post seems rude I had no intention of it being that way. =[

I realized this morning when I re-read it that some people might take the bold text and lack of emotes as a stern or rude tone. =[

I bolded the text so that people could more easily see which kinds of water conditioner you can get for cheap and where. =]

I'm sorry if I offended you Alienbetta1, or anyone else with that post. I'd edit it but it's not giving me the option right now. =/

I hope that your next betta fares better and that you figure out what's wonky with you're water. =]

Good luck! =]


----------



## broktreeVT (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep, the water conditioner is very inexpensive, and you only need a very small amount per gallon of water. The bottle I have is a 60ml bottle, and the type I have you only need 1ml per gallon - I think it cost maybe a few dollars at most. Sorry your fish have been dying, that sucks. If you have a good pet store, you should ask them any questions you have. I probably grilled the girl at my pet store for 20 minutes on things! Hehe


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Umm.....There is no pet store near my house except Walmart.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Be careful with pet store advise....most, not all, give poor advise and their main objective is to sell you something you don't need.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I agree Oldfishlady.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah I talked to the guys at petsmart and they fed me a bunch of ridiculous stuff. >=/


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

You said your mom thinks it's "acetic?" Less specifically, do you mean "acidic?" Acidic is fine for bettas (to a certain point.) A simple pH test will determine how acidic it is. You could even just call the water treatment dept. and ask.

Yeah, and ditto on the chlorine/chloramine removal advice.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh! Forgot to post earlier that if there's not a pet store near you where you can buy water conditioner try looking at Walmart. =]

The following water conditioners can be found at any Walmart with a fish section:
AquaSafe by Tetra company
Start Right by Jungle company =]

I know for sure that those are at EVERY Walmart. =] Check around where all the fish food and the cartons (that look like milk cartons except they're dark blue, hot pink, and yellow) of aquarium salt are. They're in opaque (not see though) bottles with twist on and off caps.

At Walmart in the fish isle the AquaSafe is in a yellow bottle and the Start Right is in a white bottle. =]

I bought the Start Right by Jungle Co. that I have from Walmart. =] The best thing about water conditioner in general is that you only need a little bit every time you change your water! For my Start Right I only use half a cap-full for my 5 gallon aquarium! =]

I also bought my 5 gallon Aquarium Kit by Tetra Co., heater, aquarium salt, betta pellets, and gravel at Walmart because it's MUCH cheaper there! =] Soon I'll be getting my decorations and fake plants from Walmart too. =] 

The only things I've gotten from a pet store (only because I was in the store and needed them/they didn't have the one I wanted at walmart) were my gravel vaccum, my net (the ones at walmart were too big I was afraid a betta would get tangled), my test kit (that coincidentally DOESN'T test for ammonia!!! GRRRRR curse my stupidity!), and some melafix (because they were out at walmart that day for some reason). =/

I got all the supplies in the "Supplies I didn't get from a Walmart" paragraph from a Petsmart. =] Soon I'll be getting my bettafrom Petsmart but only because I found one I absolutely ADORE there, all the bettas at petsmart are half off for a while, and the bettas at walmart are usually really sick.

Walmart NORMALLY has Mellafix if you're interested in getting that too. (it's supposed to help with finrot and stuff) They were just out of it the day I was there.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Melafix, or any other product containing melaleuca, like BettaFix, is no longer considered safe for use with anabantoids, despite what the labels say...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

ah... well crap. =[ I already threw away the reciept. =[ Thanks for telling me though! I'll definitely be trowing it out and emptying my tank.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!=)


----------

